# TD Badges...



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Picked these up on ebay. Seem like real good quality aluminum pieces.


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

Do the European models use that badge instead of the green one we get?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Not that I am aware of. These were just available on ebay and I liked them. They seem like they're pretty sturdy and well made. There is a clear plastic film over them so the pics don't show the gloss. Couldn't decide on the color so i bought both.

BTW...the color of the top one is raw aluminum and not the white color as shown in the pic.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nice. I am definitely all for badging!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No Mo' Spirit said:


> Do the European models use that badge instead of the green one we get?


No, they look like this.












MOTO13 said:


> Not that I am aware of. These were just available on ebay and I liked them. They seem like they're pretty sturdy and well made. There is a clear plastic film over them so the pics don't show the gloss. Couldn't decide on the color so i bought both.
> 
> BTW...the color of the top one is raw aluminum and not the white color as shown in the pic.


Kinda like the Police Interceptor badges (found on P71 crown vics) in a way but smaller?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I spent all night modding my Cruze. And by modding, I mean drinking, applying the emblem and then making dinner. I'm actually happy it even got stuck to the car.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> No, they look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the same badge that is on the Holden Cruze. There is also one on each front door down low.
View attachment 118338


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I actually thought about putting my emblem under the tail light..."down under style". Then, after my second drink, chose to go the American route.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Holden has that part of the trunk occupied.
View attachment 118346


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If you get a LT or a LTZ here, that spot is also used. Eco gas and diesel keeps their trunk real estate less cluttered.


----------

